

I thought Lisp would be fun to learn (2007) - dpapathanasiou
http://www.redditall.com/2007/08/i-thought-lisp-would-be-fun-to-learn.html

======
catch404
Title should be: 'Emacs took longer than a day to learn'. It's well written
but doesn't have much to do with Lisp.

------
mannicken
What does Emacs have to do with LISP?

Isn't it like saying "I dislike C++ because Visual Studio doesn't run on
Linux"?

Also, on fun of learning LISP. It's fun in a "oh-crap-my-head-hurts-AAAAAAAAH-
oh-I-see-now" way of expanding your brain. It's not Ruby "lolz-I-can-
type-5.years.ago-hehe" type of fun :)

